# Brewing Software Bicarbonate



## sim (20/11/11)

Guys, my brewing software is asking for Bicarbonate concentration. 

The water report im working from doesn't have it. Can i deduce it somehow from the Hardness and the Alkalinity?

Or when they say Hardness does this also mean Bicarbonate?? 

im zone one/two brisbane if anyones got the magic number (approx naturally).


Cheers


----------



## sim (20/11/11)

bumpity bump...?


----------



## mtb (15/11/16)

bumpy bump


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (15/11/16)

I assume you are using Brewer's Friend or similar and it is asking for hardness as bicarbonate hardness.

I further assume your water report has hardness "as CaCO3" (aka carbonate hardness).

If this is the case, simply multiply the hardness you have by 61/50 (1.22) and enter that figure.

If this is not the case you need to give us more information.


----------



## mtb (15/11/16)

Figured it out - thanks though LC. The local water report didn't provide bicarb but it did provide Alkalinity (bicarb) which I was able to convert using the Bru'n Water tool (great tool that.. OP if you ever see this, get that tool)


----------



## Liam_snorkel (15/11/16)

OP has since gone pro


----------



## spog (16/11/16)

Liam_snorkel said:


> OP has since gone pro


5 yrs later and sim is doing it!


----------

